# Sinnvolle Wege der Datensicherung? Externe Festplatte?



## cocoon (26. Februar 2008)

Ich stelle die Frage mal in diesen Bereich; es geht zwar um eine Vorgehensweise, aber letztlich auch um die Anschaffung von entsprechender Hardware: 

So langsam wird es auch bei mir Zeit, mir irgendeine Möglichkeit der Datensicherung zuzulegen, da meine Festplatte langsam voll ist. Bevor ich mir jetzt einfach eine externe Festplatte anschaffe - der wahrscheinlich naheliegende Weg - erkundige ich mich lieber, ob es andere, sinnvollere Vorgehensweisen gibt.

Insbesondere stellt es sich bei mir so dar, dass ich neben einem Notebook auch noch einen Desktoprechner habe, an dem ich oft arbeite und sich mir daher die Frage nach potenziellen Dateninseln stellt. So habe ich mir irgendwann mal einen Großteil meiner Dateien per Stick auf mein Notebook gezogen und seitdem existieren verschiedene Versionen auf beiden Rechnern und das noch in einer unterschiedlichen Ordnerstruktur.

- Besteht eine Möglichkeit, die gerade bearbeitete Datei automatisch auf den zentralen Speicher zu packen?
- Besteht eine Möglichkeit, häufig benötigte Dateien auf alle Rechner zu verteilen?
- Besteht die Möglichkeit einer Versionierung?
- Kann ich die Dateien/Ordner des zentralen Speicher irgendwie auf die Ordnerstruktur eines anderen Rechners "mappen", da ich ggf. unterschiedliche Ordnerstrukturen habe?
- Aktuell tendiere ich zu einer Seagate FreeAgent - gibt es andere Tipps? 

Dank Euch!


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2008)

Es gibt ein Prgramm, dessen Name mir grad nicht einfaellt, dass die Datenbestaende auf 2 Rechnern synchronisiert, was soviel heisst wie, es werden beide Dateisysteme mit einander verglichen und beide auf den jeweils neuesten verfuegbaren Stand gebracht, so dass du am Ende alle Dateien auf beiden Rechnern in der gleichen Version hast. Veraenderst du Dateien, ohne dass der andere Rechner erreichbar ist, synchronisiert die Software die Dateien auf beiden Systemen wieder auf die jeweils aktuellste Version.

Wie gesagt, mir ist der Name entfallen. Kann aber nen Freund fragen, der nutzt das naemlich.

Ansonsten wuerd ich schon fuer ne externe Platte plaedieren. D kann man ja auch alle Daten separat liegen lassen und je nachdem, wo oder wie man arbeiten will einfach an den entsprechenden Rechner anstecken, was keine doppelten Datensaetze mit allen komplikationen der Aktualisierung etc bedeuten wuerde. 

USB-Stick finde ich heute fuer zu klein und ist eher ein Transportmedium.


----------



## crazymischl (27. Februar 2008)

Hi cocoon,
In deinem Fall würde ich mir entweder eine externe Festplatte anschaffen, oder (wenn es geht) kann ich dir (aus eigener Erfahrung) eine *Netzwerk-Festplatte *empfehlen, die du dann an deinen Router ansteckst und z.B. mit deinem Laptop per W-Lan draufzugreifen kannst, somit musst du nicht immer umstecken. So eine (je nach Bedarf) 750 GB/1TB/2TB Netztwerkfestplatte ist ne feine Sache, gerade wenn man mehrere PC´s hat ! 

Dann könntest du (als Vorschlag so mach ich es) die Netztwerk-Festplatte als Hauptspeicher haben, wo du deine Dateien hast und die Festplatten in den PC´s eben für Betriebssystem und* zur Sicherung der Netztwerkfestplatte* nehmen.


----------



## cocoon (28. Februar 2008)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, mir ist der Name entfallen. Kann aber nen Freund fragen, der nutzt das naemlich.


Wäre nett, wenn Du das machen könntest, ist bestimmt auch für andere hilfreich. 



crazymischl hat gesagt.:


> eine *Netzwerk-Festplatte *empfehlen, die du dann an deinen Router ansteckst und z.B. mit deinem Laptop per W-Lan draufzugreifen kannst, somit musst du nicht immer umstecken. (...)
> Dann könntest du (als Vorschlag so mach ich es) die Netztwerk-Festplatte als Hauptspeicher haben, wo du deine Dateien hast und die Festplatten in den PC´s eben für Betriebssystem und* zur Sicherung der Netztwerkfestplatte* nehmen.


Hört sich nach einer interessanten Sache an. Ich hätte also die Daten immer zentral und würde damit immer auf ein- und derselben Datei arbeiten. Mir fallen dabei folgende Nachteile/Fragen auf, aber vielleicht kannst Du die ja aus der Welt räumen:
- Da ich häufig unterwegs arbeite, müsste ich die Festplatte immer mitschleppen oder eben von der zentralen Netzwerkplatte auf die dezentrale Notebookplatte sichern. Wie machst Du das ohne nachher wieder mehrere Versionen zu haben? Besteht eine Möglichkeit, dass die dezentralen Daten (Notebook) beim Anschließen an die zentrale Netzwerkplatte sich automatisch draufspielen?
- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass automatisch besonder häufig benötigte Dateien auf die dezentrale Notebookplatte kopiert werden, so dass ich mein Notebook schnell abklemmen kann und trotzdem alle wichtigen Daten draufhabe, ohne explizit und manuell rüberkopieren zu müssen? Z.B. "kopiere immer den Ordner Eigene Dokumente auf die dezentralen Platte" und "kopiere alle Ordner und Dateien, auf die dreimal wöchentlich oder häufiger zugegriffen wird"?
- Kann ich auf die Netzwerkplatte auch via Internet zugreifen?
- Wie sieht es mit der Performance aus, wenn ich über Netzwerk z.B. auf einer großen Indesign-Datei arbeite, an irgendwelchen Server-Anwendungen arbeite oder mir einfach nur 'nen Film angucke?
- Kauftipps? ;-)


----------



## Klein0r (28. Februar 2008)

Ich würde dir auch zu einer Netzwerkplatte raten.

Wenn du dann unterwegs bist kannst du immer die Daten von unterwegs wieder mit denen der Platte synchronisieren. Das geht mit mehreren Tools und Explorerersätzen wie Total Comander oder Speed Commander. Die sind generell praktischer (durch 2 Fenster-Technik etc).

Aber es gibt sicher auch Tools die NUR synchronisieren und nichts anderes machen. Im Notfall selbst schreiben  Ist auch nich der Akt...

Achso und die Performance ist natürlich von der Anbindung im Netz abhängig. Aber wenn du nen WLAN mit g-Standard hast kommste mit 54 Mbit schon sehr gut hin denke ich  Das sind immerhin so um die 3 Mb/s denke ich - müsste man gucken wieviel das wirklich schafft. Mit 11 mbit würde ich garnicht erst anfangen.... Da wird nen Film oder so schon kritischer.

Sonst einfach über Netzwerkkabel. Die 100Mbit reichen dicke für alles.


----------



## zerix (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

du könntest es auch richtig teuer machen und dir noch einen alten Rechner zulegen. Da packst du dann mindestens 3 Festplatten rein mit einem RAID5. Dieser Rechner braucht eigentlich keine Tastatur, Maus oder Monitor. Diesen musst du dann als File-Server konfigurieren. So kommst du dann von jedem Rechner an deine Daten. Durch das RAID sind die Daten eigentlich auch sicher. 
Du könntest dann auch von außen leicht auf die Daten zugreifen.

Wie gesagt, das ist die richtig teuere Variante, aber auch die sicherste. *grins*

Ok, man könnte es noch sicherer machen, wenn man das RAID5 nochmal mit einem RAID1 spiegelt. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Klein0r (28. Februar 2008)

Und was genau kann der Rechner dann was die Netzwerkfestplatte nicht kann? Es gibt auch Netzwerkplatten die Raid unterstützen...


----------



## cocoon (28. Februar 2008)

Nein, direkt ein eigener File-Server muss es nicht sein und teuer ist auch doof. ;-) Bzgl. der Selfmade-Variante aber mal die Frage, ob man nicht auch einfach eine normale externe Festplatte über einen Router als Netzwerkfestplatte einsetzen kann. Vorteile, die ich da momentan sehe, sind:
- tendenziell kostengünstiger
- man kann die externe Festplatte auch einfach mal abklemmen und als normale externe Festplatte mitnehmen

Was sagt Ihr dazu? Und: Welche Platten könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## zerix (28. Februar 2008)

@klein0r
Soweit ich weiß, kann man die nur zu einem Raid0/1 zusammen schließen. Das wäre schon mal ein Unterschied. Virenprüfung kann man soweit ich weiß auch nicht machen. 

@cocoon
Ich sagte ja zu teuer, aber ich wollte die Variante auch mal aufzeigen. Natürlich lohnt sich eine Netzwerkfestplatte für dich mehr.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Februar 2008)

Also es gibt schon mehrere Netzwerkfestplatten die auch Raid 5 unterstützen.

Ein nachteil ist aber dass viele Netzwerkfestplatten nicht die Leistung bieten die sie versprechen.
Zumindest im Preissegment unter 600€ muss man oft sehr viel zurückstecken.
Ich kann mich zumindest an keinen Test erinnern in dem mal eine gut abgeschnitten hätte.
Deswegen bin ich vor langem schon von dieser Idee abgekommen.

Ein alter PC mit Linux drauf ist da meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung. Die auch nicht zwingend teurer ist als Netzwerkfestplatten. Bei denen bekomm ich 2 TB für 700€ (eher mehr...). Für das Geld krieg ich auch einen gebrauchten PC und zusätzlich 2TB an Festplatten.
Dass der PC am ende noch mehr möglickeiten bietet als die reinen Netzwerkplatten ist sowieso klar.
Da kannst du dir wenn du möchtest einen FTP und noch einen Apache mit drauflegen und kommst von überall an deine Daten ran.


----------



## fluessig (28. Februar 2008)

Ausserdem könntest du dir auf einem extra Rechner einen SVN Server aufsetzen, damit hättest du dann auch die Frage nach der Versionierung gelöst.


----------



## Klein0r (28. Februar 2008)

Dann könnte man sich auch einen kleinen Rechner in der Größenordnung vom MacMini holen und dann da ne externe USB-Platte anschließen. Der Rechner muss ja nichts können und braucht auch keinen QuadCore 

Nur ob es sowas zum selbst basteln gibt ist ne andere Frage... Fertige Produkte sind ja oft nen bischen teurer. Aber Linux läuft ja theoretisch überall drauf...


----------



## zerix (28. Februar 2008)

Es reicht ja ein alter PC. 1Ghz oder so, kann auch noch weniger sein. Arbeitsspeicher braucht man auch nicht viel. Müssen dann viele Festplatten rein und eine Netzwerkkarte und wenn man möchte einen RAID-Controller.

Wenn du den Rechner dann am Netz anschließt kannst du per ssh übers Internet auf den Rechner zugreifen. 

@ fluessig
Er möchte ja nicht mehrere Versionen haben. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Februar 2008)

Bei eBay kriegt man teilweise für 100€ und weniger Generalüberholte Rechner mit 400-600mhz (und 1 Jahr Gewährleistung).
Da ein Raidcontroller rein und eine Netzwerkkarte, ein paar Festplatten, Linux drauf, fertig.
Das Betriebssystem selbst packst du dann auf die bereits eingebaute Festplatte (die vermutlich um die 2-8GB haben dürfte also mehr als Genug für Linux). Die anderen dann am Raid Controller.

Vor allem einen Vorteil (neben weiteren Funktionen als nur simple Netzwerkplatte) ist die Skalierbarkeit und dass man wirklich auf alles Einfluss nehmen kann, und nichtnur auf das was das Webinterface dir erlaubt.

Gibt es nicht irgendwo eine Linux Distribution die genau für diesen Zweck zusammengeschustert wurde ? Also inklusive Web-Admin-Interface für einfache Konfiguration über den Browser (simple Einstellungen muss man ja nicht zwingend ssh benutzen...)


----------



## Klein0r (28. Februar 2008)

Das einzige Problem dabei ist der Platz - und die Stromkosten dürften bei nem Rechner auch viel höher ausfallen im Jahr!


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Februar 2008)

Platz sollte nicht das Problem sein, so groß sind die Gehäuse nicht unbedingt.
Und die Stromkosten... das ist eine interessante Frage, aber die Frage ist eher wieviel macht das am Ende wirklich aus?
Wäre es dir denn der Aufpreis bei den Stromkosten Wert dass du dafür ein zuverlässiges System hast ?
Wie gesagt, die meisten Netzwerkfesplatten sind leider nicht im Ansatz so Leistungsfähig wie der Hersteller es verspricht. Langsame Zugriffszeiten, langsamer Datentransfer, und eventuell schlechte Administrationsmöglichkeiten.


----------

